# No steam in New Baby '06



## Cactus65 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I just descaled my Gaggia new Baby '06 with a bottle of Gaggia descaler. Now, unfortunately, I can't steam any more. There's plenty of hot water coming through, but absolutely no steam. The steam button on the front panel isn't working properly any more either: it pops out when pressed but the light stays on. I guess this indicates that the steam function should be working. What does one do when there's apparently no repair service anywhere in the country you're living in? I sincerely hope that one of you can help me out


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If there is water through the steam arm, it sounds as if the boiler is not reaching steam temperature.It could be the steam thermostat is faulty/ OR it could be related to the button/switch.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like you have answered your own question with the faulty steam button not working properly! could be a simple fix!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

May be not so simple !! Just looked at WWWpartsguru and downloaded tech/info /drawing /parts. It is not a simple push button it operates through electronics/PCB. It appears to be one complete electronic unit.

Certainly worth opening up to see if the button can be fixed. All the parts are listed there

Hope this helps


----------



## Cactus65 (Aug 29, 2013)

This was very helpful indeed. Thank you very much. We will most certainly have a look at both the button and the thermostat. I have a feeling that the problem lies with the boiler.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad it helped, keep us informed on progress:good:


----------

